# Computer Guru Needed . . .



## Kevin (May 14, 2012)

I've been using filezilla for all ftp transfers since I started this site and it works great. Now all the sudden I cannot connect to the server and get this message:

_"EAI_NODATA - No address associated with nodename"_

I haven't changed anything. I can connect to another server of a different site I run just fine so I know it isn't filezilla (I guess). I know my pw is correct. I compared the other account info to woodbarters and noticed the transfer mode for the other site was "default" whereas this one was ticked "active" so I tried both "default" and even "passive" and still cannot connect. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## turner.curtis (May 14, 2012)

Kevin - who is your hosting provider? Are you on a linux or windows host?

i would assert that it is either an issue with DNS or a change in the firewall config for the site. 

If it is a linux host do you have ssh access? if so you can try to scp or sftp the files over via winscp.

If you need feel free to shoot me a pm or give me a ring and I will be glad to assist if I can.

Curtis


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2012)

I don't know how or what but I fiddled around and got it working again. Thanks for the info and I'll definitely keep you in mind when I have another issue if that's cool. 

Ken and a couple others help me out also but the more I have when someone isn't around the better.


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2012)

I was ready to jump in here and tell you to turn it off then back on again... That's the extent of my troubleshooting knowledge.:dash2::dash2::lolol::lolol:


----------



## turner.curtis (May 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I don't know how or what but I fiddled around and got it working again. Thanks for the info and I'll definitely keep you in mind when I have another issue if that's cool.
> 
> Ken and a couple others help me out also but the more I have when someone isn't around the better.



Kevin - sure thing, If I have availability I will be glad to assist.

Who knows probably was not something you did and instead a patch was being pushed by the server administration team that caused a bit of service interruption...


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2012)

I have a new one going on. On my laptop in the shop. vista - 32 bit I believe. 

Started yesterday. 


Windows will no longer update
Streaming audio no longer plays
Graphcs on many websites do not display
Some websites all scrambled up.

Here's the update error message:
[attachment=5675]


Here's what my paypal log in page looks like all scrambled:
[attachment=5676]

Woodbarter looks okay but the PP donate button does not display:
[attachment=5677]

My fedex account cannot be accessed at all:
[attachment=5678]

I did a system restore back to the 15th but it didn't help at all. Any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2012)

Kevin I have windows-Vista and they did a update just about that time. It was a big one -at least it took awile- might have something to do with it.


----------



## kweinert (May 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I have a new one going on. On my laptop in the shop. vista - 32 bit I believe.
> 
> Started yesterday.
> 
> ...



Did you hit the [Try Again] button? 

I'm guessing that you had a bad packet download so an update couldn't apply and it confused Windows. Since you've restored back you should probably connect and pull down the updates again.


----------



## davebug (May 19, 2012)

To me it almost sounds like a modified "windows antivirus live" virus it's a nasty little bugger. If it where me I would download malware bytes anti maleware software and run it it's free. Also Microsoft security essentials if you need a anti virus also free and as good if not beter then most programs, also free. If it is a virus like that, one that takes over your Internet connection and proxies you to their sites you eventually lose all controll of what site your pc goes to after it gives up on getting your personal info. Maleware bytes will cure it if you have a machine that gets to the point you can't controll, hard power off, start it back up in safe mode with networking download and run the two programs. They can also be downloaded to a flash drive via a different pc and installed that way. 

As a personal preference I don't like or trust the big name anti viruses like mcaffee, avg, ect. They charge too much for some thing you can get for free. I have cought viruses with microsofts free software that the others have missed which is why I don't pay for antiviruses any more or slow the others on my computers. That and who is going to protect your system beter the company writing you operating system or a third party? Microsoft takes their security so seriously that the even provide security updates to pirated operating systems. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

Dave I'm having the same issues now on my home PC which is connected to the same wifi, so your guess may be correct. I have AMWB but have not run it. Will do. Also use Avira Free but I'll download MS Security Essentials and run that too. Thanks.

Ken, after the restore point I got the same error message for updates as before.


----------



## davidgiul (May 19, 2012)

Kevin,
There are several things you can do.
1) Give "who would do such a thing" a call and have hime take care of your system with one of those computer fix-its that is .45 caliber.
2) Manually shut computer off and turn back on. An esc will show up in the upper left corner. Hit esc several times and options will come up. You can hit restore option and it will give you more options as to what date you want to restore your computer. Pick a day before you had problems. The computer will restore your system to that day without wiping out your files, but it will wipe out the bug.

I am not a computer expert by any means, but I would lean toward option 1
:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

David, I don't follow option 1 at all. I've read it several times still ain't gettin' it.?

I did a restore point but it didn't fix anything, and it's hapenning on both computers on my network. Haven't asked the wife if her puter is doing it to but she's at work and hasn't been online in several days I think. 

This is driving me nuts because I cannot access my banking, fedex account, and may websites are not functional at all now. I think I'm actually gonna have to call a tech to come and fix it here. :dash2:


----------



## davebug (May 19, 2012)

I think David is telling you take it out back and shoot it with a gun and buy a new one...if you go this route build one don't buy one. It is easy now days to build one, and cheaper for a better system then you can buy for the same money. If you can turn a few screws and plug in a couple of cables that is all it takes any more. I am willing to help you or anyone shop for and put together a system for what ever your needs surfing, gaming, home theater, ect.

Try a few more things before you pay a tech to come out they charge way to much. Try these things first.

Try to plug your computer right into the modem instead of using wireless or even a cable from your wireless router. This could tell you if your router is going bad.

Check and see if some of your settings got messed up and you are getting proxy-ed, I doubt it since you can go to some sites but worth a check it looks like you use chrome so here is a link to show you how to check and make sure your are not set up to use one. http://googlechrometutorial.com/google-chrome-advanced-settings/Google-chrome-proxy-settings.html

Read post 3 it sounds like the original poster had a issue like yours and in post 3 found a fix. http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/mi...pdate/182658-error-s-found-code-8024402c.html 

This about your code right from windows they tell you a few ways to fix it depending on how you are set up http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Windows-Update-error-8024402C

Good luck 
dave


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

davebug said:


> I think David is telling you take it out back and shoot it with a gun and buy a new one...if you go this route build one don't buy one. It is easy now days to build one, and cheaper for a better system then you can buy for the same money. If you can turn a few screws and plug in a couple of cables that is all it takes any more. I am willing to help you or anyone shop for and put together a system for what ever your needs surfing, gaming, home theater, ect.
> 
> Try a few more things before you pay a tech to come out they charge way to much. Try these things first.
> 
> ...



I couldn't wait any longer so I hired one of those remote repair guys he's working on the laptop right now and has found something that hijacked my browser but is running all sorts of scans going to take hours looks like. Then he'll do this one. 

For $89 I can't complain as long as he gets it back to life. If he can't there's no charge. I have stuff to ship starting Monday so I can't be fooling around I need it fixed. Thanks for the help I will try some of the fixes on this computer while he's working on the other one. He's USA-based and the company he works for is called boxaid.com

I know these type of companies get mixed reviews but I had to hire one a few years ago for a similar problem and he fixed it for me, but it was even much worse than this. I have repaired m y laptop in the shop several times, hardware that is, but the OS software thing is a big challenge to me.


----------



## davebug (May 19, 2012)

I under stand that some times it is worth a few bucks to just have some one take care of it. Hopefully he gets it all fixed up for you. Good luck with fixing the other one as well let me know if you run into a wall on it happy to help if I can via team viewer or what ever.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

davebug said:


> I under stand that some times it is worth a few bucks to just have some one take care of it. Hopefully he gets it all fixed up for you. Good luck with fixing the other one as well let me know if you run into a wall on it happy to help if I can via team viewer or what ever.



I didn't know you could do that too. I would rather hire a member. He's still working on it.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davebug said:
> 
> 
> > I under stand that some times it is worth a few bucks to just have some one take care of it. Hopefully he gets it all fixed up for you. Good luck with fixing the other one as well let me know if you run into a wall on it happy to help if I can via team viewer or what ever.
> ...



He just called and said "try it" 


Everything is working so far.


----------



## Kenbo (May 19, 2012)

I would love to help you with any and all issues with your computers Kevin, but alas, all I can do is read the thread and shake my head. I'm useless when it comes to computers and most of the time, they just frustrate me. Good luck my friend.


----------



## davebug (May 19, 2012)

Yep seems like every few months I'm using team viewer to fix my moms computer or tune it up. Glad to hear you got it fixed hope it stays that way.


----------



## Jim_Rogers (May 20, 2012)

Did he tell you what happened that caused all these problems?


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

He got it fixed. Sort of. When he fixed the laptop all the sypmtoms on the home PC disappeared also. He couldn't figure out why that could happen. I have access to everything now and can open everthing. 

But I have two new issues and one is very strange. On my laptop in chrome, and *only* on woodbarter, the text is very thin and scraggly looking, similar to safe mode. All other websites in chrome on laptop look great. That's weird but it gets weirder yet. All of the lower case "i" and "j" characters display in bold. Here's a shot showing that with a few circled for you. 

[attachment=5740]

Looking at that image, it's not possible to tell how bad the text appears. When I did the screen shot and resized the image, it actually made the text look better than it really does. The tech finally gave up after fooling around with things for an hour. I have to find a solution to it because I can't look at this light text. Any ideas?


----------



## kweinert (May 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> He got it fixed. Sort of. When he fixed the laptop all the sypmtoms on the home PC disappeared also. He couldn't figure out why that could happen. I have access to everything now and can open everthing.
> 
> But I have two new issues and one is very strange. On my laptop in chrome, and *only* on woodbarter, the text is very thin and scraggly looking, similar to safe mode. All other websites in chrome on laptop look great. That's weird but it gets weirder yet. All of the lower case "i" and "j" characters display in bold. Here's a shot showing that with a few circled for you.
> 
> ...



I'm not the Windows expert around here, but have you tried clearing your cache? It's possible that your site designers are using a font or some other CSS stuff that would apply only to this site and because of your previous issues things aren't quite right.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

Ken,

That probably would've worked, but I just cleared Chrome instead. Un-installed it. I'm trying out Maxthon. Not sure I'll like it but we'll see. ....


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2012)

Just for the record Kevin, I never posted any letters in bold to fool you up. I know I'm a joker, but even I'm not that clever.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Just for the record Kevin, I never posted any letters in bold to fool you up. I know I'm a joker, but even I'm not that clever.



Oh I know, I thought I made it clear it was happening everywhere. I am still using chrome on my PC here but it's not acting up. Using Maxthon on the laptop and that fixed everything on it. Cool little browser so far I like it!


----------



## kweinert (May 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > *J*ust for the record Kev*i*n, *I* never posted any letters *i*n bold to fool you up. *I* know *I*'m a *j*oker, but even *I*'m not that clever.
> ...



Easy to do, *j*ust takes attent*i*on to deta*i*l to get *i*t done.

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2012)

I didn't like Maxthon. Too many buttons & levers it's cumbersome and not user friendly. I knew I wasn't going back to chrome so I tried Opera again (haven't tried it in years) and the vrdict after only half an hour is 

I LOVE OPERA!!!!!


And I loved it within the first few minutes. It's everything I want and nothing I don't. It's flexible and customizable and very intuitive (easy to use without having to watch an hour video or even read any help contents). I started using right away like it was made for me. I going to dump chrome on the PC also and load Opera. I like it even better than FF and I really like FF. Will keep using FF to run the forum and do financials shipping etc. but chrome you are FIRED! 

For example with Maxthon they do not allow you to set a custom search engine they just give you choices from among the ones they choose and you can make one of them the default. With Opera I got to ad *my* search engine of choice easily and make it the default. This is a very small thing but Opera has TONS of small things like this that they thought of. They do not snoop on you either so you get chased around with google ads. Google YOU are now fired too!!!


Chrome is bad. Opera is good. 
Google is bad. The Duck is good. (duckduckgo.com)


I love you Opera . . . . will you be my valentine? 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I didn't like Maxthon. Too many buttons & levers it's cumbersome and not user friendly. I knew I wasn't going back to chrome so I tried Opera again (haven't tried it in years) and the vrdict after only half an hour is
> 
> I LOVE OPERA!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think it would be wise to quietly switch to Opera. I am worried that Google will read this post and come down on us like a ton of bricks. They, they , they are everywhere (paranoid tone of voice only half kidding) But then they might read this post and make changes(yeah right):davidguil:


----------

